# S10 Blazer tires sizes



## dougtee (Dec 22, 2007)

Has anybody put larger tires than 235/75R15's on an S10 Blazer without doing a lift kit? I don't know if 30's will work or not.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

What year? My brothers got 30's on his stock '92 and I've got them on my '89 S10 pickup. They just barely kiss the sway bar at full crank. Not sure on the 2nd generation S10s ('94 newer).


----------



## dougtee (Dec 22, 2007)

It's a '98. Would that size tire throw the speedometer off enough to worry about?


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Actually, both our trucks are about spot on, and 235/75R15 was the stock size on both.


----------

